# South Park 4/21/10 "201"



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I can't believe they're bleeping Muhammed. I can't tell if that's a joke, a meta joke, or real.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

nataylor said:


> I can't believe they're bleeping Muhammed. I can't tell if that's a joke, a meta joke, or real.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ha! It was a meta joke. Nicely played, South Park.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

It was great to see Scott Tenorman again. "Scott Tenorman Must Die" is probably my favorite episode for its sheer evilness.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

I was expecting an appearance from Big Gay Al at the end.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The positive message at the end really undermined the whole concept of South Park.

That _was _a positive message, right?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved that Cartman's real dad was Scott Tenorman's dad and Cartman had him killed. Also funny that Cartman didn't seem to care that he was dead, but that he was a ginger


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Pretty good follow-up to last week. :up:


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Was that a hump back whale behind Tom on the moon?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Ha! It was a meta joke. Nicely played, South Park.


But was it?

Maybe they bleeped Muhammed ooo... is that okay? because CC wimped out and made them, and then they redid the ending to a bleep-fest to express their displeasure.

Apparently after last week's episode, some d-bag with a website made death threats against M&T.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Was that a hump back whale behind Tom on the moon?


Yes. There was an episode a while back about whales being returned to the moon or something and the boys helped them get there and they were all saying how happy they were and then they cut to that shot of dead whales on the moon in silence with credits.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Was that a hump back whale behind Tom on the moon?


Killer whale. His name was Willzyx.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

I bet they censored it after the threats from some radical Muslims associated with this story:
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/04/19/security-brief-radical-islamic-web-site-takes-on-south-park/

Sad, really. I thought the whole positive message at the end was annoying. Most likely OVER censored to show the stupidness of censoring in the first place.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

What _was_ the positive message? The whole thing was just one long bleep! It was like the emergency broadcast system test tone! 

I even went to South Park Studios, figuring I would see if the bleeps were intentional, or added by CC. Here's what's up on the site right now:



> We apologize that South Park Studios cannot stream episode 201 at this time.
> 
> After we delivered the show, and prior to broadcast, Comedy Central placed numerous additional audio bleeps throughout the episode. We do not have network approval to stream our original version of the show.
> 
> We will bring you a version of 201 as soon as we can.


:down:

On a positive note, it was nice to see some of the other older references make it in: Mr. Hanky, mad scientist, Willzyx, Scott Tenorman, etc.

"Come, Swallow!"  "Oh, he did _not_ just say that!"

And the Seaman on Tom Cruise's back part was hilarious.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

windracer said:


> And the Seaman on Tom Cruise's back part was hilarious.


All of the Seaman jokes were hilarious. Scott Tenorman wa an excellent throw in and I loved how they used him. I would really love to see him come back someday as a nemesis to Cartman again.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

it was good, but the beeps were just over the top, especially after we saw last week's episode


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

disco said:


> I bet they censored it after the threats from some radical Muslims associated with this story:
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/04/19/security-brief-radical-islamic-web-site-takes-on-south-park/
> 
> Sad, really. I thought the whole positive message at the end was annoying. Most likely OVER censored to show the stupidness of censoring in the first place.


The website where the threats originated appears to be down.

They were probably overrun by SP fans going there to tell them to F Muhammed. That's why I was going there.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

busyba said:


> The website where the threats originated appears to be down.
> 
> They were probably overrun by SP fans going there to tell them to F Muhammed. That's why I was going there.


If you really wanted to offend them you would send them a picture of Muhammed eating a sammich. I hear that get's them all hot and bothered.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> If you really wanted to offend them you would send them a picture of Muhammed eating a sammich. I hear that get's them all hot and bothered.


A ham sandwich?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

busyba said:


> A ham sandwich?


:up:


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

When they did that Vietnam intro, I thought for sure they were going to do another non-sequel sequel, with Terrance or Phillip or Towlee. Speaking of which, was Towlee in that episode anywhere?

I thought the bleeps were a knee jerk reaction by Comedy Central due to the threats, but then I realized it was a joke when the whole "I learned something today thing, was one big bleep...

ETA: Now every time I think of Muhammud. I will think of Moohummud in a Bear Mascot Costume.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN2110092420100422?type=marketsNews



> LOS ANGELES, April 21 (Reuters) - Satirical animated TV show "South Park" beeped out the words Prophet Muhammad and plastered its Wednesday episode with the word "CENSORED" after being issued a grim warning by a U.S. Muslim group.
> 
> The irreverent comedy show on Comedy Central also substituted a controversial image seen last week of the Prophet Muhammad in a bear outfit with one of Santa Claus in the same costume.
> 
> ...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DeDondeEs said:


> was Towlee in that episode anywhere?


Yes.


Spoiler



It was his idea to put Santa in the bear costume instead of Mohammad.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No?

Wasn't it Mr. Hanky, not the Towell, no?


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> All of the Seaman jokes were hilarious. Scott Tenorman wa an excellent throw in and I loved how they used him. I would really love to see him come back someday as a nemesis to Cartman again.


I couldn't find a picture of him with his side-kick, "swallow"


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

From southparkstudios.com:



> A Statement from Matt and Trey
> 
> In the 14 years we've been doing South Park we have never done a show that we couldn't stand behind. We delivered our version of the show to Comedy Central and they made a determination to alter the episode. It wasn't some meta-joke on our part. Comedy Central added the bleeps. In fact, Kyle's customary final speech was about intimidation and fear. It didn't mention Muhammad at all but it got bleeped too. We'll be back next week with a whole new show about something completely different and we'll see what happens to it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Burn in hell, Comedy Central!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

p.s.: the terrorists win.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Hopefully when the season is released on DVD, the episode won't be censored.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I'm not sure why they even bothered to air the thing, if that's really the case.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I wonder it Matt & Trey can legally release the text of Kyle and Santa's closing speech?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jschuur said:


> I wonder it Matt & Trey can legally release the text of Kyle and Santa's closing speech?


Probably not.

But leaks _do_ happen...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm just waiting in dread for the inevitable comment by someone that Comedy Central has violated M&T's first amendment rights.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

OMG, they killed Pip!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn, I missed it. I recorded the midnight episode thinking it was a repeat of the new episode and it wasn't. It was about the boys writing an obscene book.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well, all of you who saw it should consider themselves lucky.

the new york times is confirming that the episode was censored by comedy central and that they have pulled other airings of the show. the next airing tonight (thursday) will be replaced by a repeat. 
it's not clear if they will show it again at all.

i usually record the midnight showing and woke up to find the Catcher in the Rye episode. :down:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/23/arts/television/23park.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

I also just went to look for it on iTunes and not only is "201" not available, but "200" which was in the Top 10 this morning has also been pulled.

I guess the terrorists really did win.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

try to go to http://forums.southparkstudios.com/forum/.

You just get "database error".


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

BitTorrent to the rescue on this one it seems.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess it's time yet again to strike blows for freedom.

Everyone should post this everywhere:










If anyone wants to kill me, send me a PM and I'll arrange a meeting. But I doubt you'll show up. pu**y.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I guess I'll undelete the episode for now.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Man these episodes really gave more promotion to the show than any advertising could have done. 

100 years from now some guy will show up on Antiques Roadshow with a DVD of these episodes, the guy will say he found them in is father's attic. The host will inform him that these were rare episodes shown only once and that the DVD could fetch upward of $100,000 (inflation adjusted for 100 yrs from now) at auction. But you'll also have to pay $5,000,000 for the only working DVD player at the same auction.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Glad I saved both "200" and "201".

The second they bleeped Muhammad's name (which they had not done in "200"), I *knew* Comedy Central had caved. I kept hoping against hope for some sign that it was part of the gag.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

WTF? On my TiVo, episode "201" was the Catcher in the Rye episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And that's why we call it "smeeking."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And that's why we call it "smeeking."


That was intentional.

I played the episode on my TiVo. Then thought maybe it was a joke like "Not Without My Anus". I came here to see what was up. First several posts discussed what seemed to be an actual episode. So, to avoid further spoilers, I just posted at the end without reading.

So, wow.. I miss it cause my TiVo catches the later airing. Freaking lame.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The CC showed 'Muhammed' during the beeps, but the final 'what I learned' beep was just shown as [beep] in the CC.
Which makes me think the final beep was there all along.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, the bleeps were added by Comedy Central caving, and no, the final "what I learned" endless bleep was not intentional...that too was added by Comedy Central. Matt and Trey are PO'd.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/news/3878



> Posted on: 04.22.10
> A Statement from Matt and Trey
> 
> In the 14 years we've been doing South Park we have never done a show that we couldn't stand behind. We delivered our version of the show to Comedy Central and they made a determination to alter the episode. It wasn't some meta-joke on our part. Comedy Central added the bleeps. In fact, Kyle's customary final speech was about intimidation and fear. It didn't mention Muhammad at all but it got bleeped too. We'll be back next week with a whole new show about something completely different and we'll see what happens to it.


I'm wondering if next week will be some sort of censorship rebuttal episode aimed at Comedy Central.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> All of the Seaman jokes were hilarious.


Swallow, come.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I played the episode on my TiVo. Then thought maybe it was a joke like "Not Without My Anus".


What's sort of funny is, when we ended last week's episode with Eric about to find out who his dad is, and since they were rehashing almost everything from previous seasons, and we handn't seen T&P yet, I figured this weeks episode WAS going to be a T&P special episode and we'd get the real 201 episode next week. Or at the very least, they start out the episode making it look like a T&P special as a joke, and they it would cut back to be the kids watching T&P on the TV or something.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> Swallow, come.


No way you just said that!


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

I actually fast forwarded through the entire Catcher in the Rye episode to make sure there was not a T&P style joke there. But nope, episode 201 was not aired in my neck of the woods.

Others have noted 201 is not online, but now it appears the 5th season episode "Super Best Friends" has been removed from Southparkstudios.com, as well:

http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/103940/


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Fassade said:


> I actually fast forwarded through the entire Catcher in the Rye episode to make sure there was not a T&P style joke there. But nope, episode 201 was not aired in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Others have noted 201 is not online, but now it appears the 5th season episode "Super Best Friends" has been removed from Southparkstudios.com, as well:
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/103940/


Weird... but Cartoon Wars is still up.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> The CC showed 'Muhammed' during the beeps, but the final 'what I learned' beep was just shown as [beep] in the CC.
> Which makes me think the final beep was there all along.


Based on my closed-captioning experience -- plus Matt and Trey claiming it wasn't originally bleeped -- it's more likely that Comedy Central made two separate bleeping decisions, one before and one after the captions were completed. (For first-run shows -- especially ones like "South Park" that get delivered to the network fairly close to air time -- the captioners are usually working from a version of the show that doesn't have a final version of the audio mix.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's an image of [bleep] from his first appearence on SP:










Oooo! I hope a suicide bomber doesn't blow up my co-op because I posted that!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

busyba said:


> Here's an image of [bleep] from his first appearence on SP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 < eek! > Now you've done it. We're all doomed. Doomed I tell ya!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Everybody run! GET OUT OF THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

What? Was that not OK?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jon Stewart responds: http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-april-22-2010/south-park-death-threats


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

windracer said:


> And the Seaman on Tom Cruise's back part was hilarious.





Shaunnick said:


> All of the Seaman jokes were hilarious.


Sea Man! Sea...Man!


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

busyba said:


> I guess it's time yet again to strike blows for freedom.
> 
> Everyone should post this everywhere:
> 
> ...


If I quote you, does this count as me posting it, or does it double the attack on you?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

It will be interesting to see what happens with this episode in Canada. Usually, the Comedy Network airs the new episodes completely uncensored (all of the "dirty words" get through without any beeping) on Sunday night. This means that they must receive their own copy of the show to air rather than just grabbing the Comedy Central feed from Wednesday night.

If all of the edits were in fact Comedy Central's decision, it'll be interesting to see if those segments air unedited in Canada.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

getbak said:


> If all of the edits were in fact Comedy Central's decision, it'll be interesting to see if those segments air unedited in Canada.


I think if Comedy Central did the edits, then the Canadian network would receive an edited episode from Comedy Central.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

robojerk said:


> I think if Comedy Central did the edits, then the Canadian network would receive an edited episode from Comedy Central.


They air the show unedited every week, so they obviously don't receive their copy of the episodes edited from Comedy Central.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

That's true of most shows when they air in other countries -- the foreign network's contract is with the show's production company, not the network that airs the show in the U.S.; therefore, they get their copies of the show from the production company.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

What's the point of beeping the name this week when we know who they're talking about from last week? I would've liked to hear the "lesson" at the end.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

bigrig said:


> What's the point of beeping the name this week when we know who they're talking about from last week? I would've liked to hear the "lesson" at the end.


The point and lesson was that the suits at Comedy Central are easily intimated felines.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> The point and lesson was that the suits at Comedy Central are easily intimated felines.


'felines'. I see what you did there.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

What upsets me about this, is that CC has always positioned themselves as a kind of "maverek" network, considering some of the shows they air (including South Park) are really on the cutting edge of "taste" whatever that might be. They've never been that concerned with offending anyone. All of a sudden they wimp out? I hope this isn't a trend with this network going forward. Heck, the things they've said about pretty much every other religion have been twice as bad as anything they've said about Mohammed. They've made fun of Mormons, Jews, Scientologists, Catholics, W.A.S.P.s in various episodes. This is silly.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> What upsets me about this, is that CC has always positioned themselves as a kind of "maverek" network, considering some of the shows they air (including South Park) are really on the cutting edge of "taste" whatever that might be. They've never been that concerned with offending anyone. All of a sudden they wimp out? I hope this isn't a trend with this network going forward. Heck, the things they've said about pretty much every other religion have been twice as bad as anything they've said about Mohammed. They've made fun of Mormons, Jews, Scientologists, Catholics, W.A.S.P.s in various episodes. This is silly.


It's not the first time that they've butted heads with Matt & Trey over something like this. I can't recall all the details, but they've definitely tried to "wimp out" before. This is just the first time they post-edited an episode without at least talking to M&T about it first.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> It's not the first time that they've butted heads with Matt & Trey over something like this. I can't recall all the details, but they've definitely tried to "wimp out" before. This is just the first time they post-edited an episode without at least talking to M&T about it first.


I do remember that happened before. Usually though, they've been able to reach some sort of compromise. This time, they just did it over their heads. Could this be the beginning of the end for SP on CC? Perhaps it moves to premium TV once the contract is over?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I do remember that happened before. Usually though, they've been able to reach some sort of compromise. This time, they just did it over their heads. Could this be the beginning of the end for SP on CC? Perhaps it moves to premium TV once the contract is over?


Well, when you do controversial shows and turn them in to the network about 15 minutes before airtime, you're really just asking for trouble...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Did no one else watch the Simpsons? Bart's chalkboard message was a sign of support for M&T.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Did no one else watch the Simpsons? Bart's chalkboard message was a sign of support for M&T.


Yeah, it said "South Park - We'd stand beside you if we weren't so scared."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Yeah, it said "South Park - We'd stand beside you if we weren't so scared."


Huh, I didn't see that. Must have been censored here.

Alternately, the fact that I don't watch The Simpsons may have played a role...


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

nataylor said:


> Yeah, it said "South Park - We'd stand beside you if we weren't so scared."


For those that missed it:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> What upsets me about this, is that CC has always positioned themselves as a kind of "maverek" network, considering some of the shows they air (including South Park) are really on the cutting edge of "taste" whatever that might be. They've never been that concerned with offending anyone. All of a sudden they wimp out?


To be fair, they're not wimping out because they suddenly lost the stomach for offending people. They're wimping out because they don't want to have their homes fire-bombed.

While I understand the sentiment, it's a disturbing trend. It's an extension of the Heckler's Veto; now we have the D-bag Jihadist's Veto.

p.s.: Big :up:s to The Simpsons.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Which frankly seems like a waste of time to say. If you wanna stand beside them do it. If you can't (for whatever reason) don't say anything. Why bother with a half hearted show of support?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

SeanC said:


> Which frankly seems like a waste of time to say. If you wanna stand beside them do it. If you can't (for whatever reason) don't say anything. Why bother with a half hearted show of support?


I think you're taking it too literally.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

That's not unpossible.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Yeah, it's support and a joke rolled in to one.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Yeah, it's support and a joke rolled in to one.


Oh maybe that's the problem, I'm being totally zoomed by the joke.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

getbak said:


> They air the show unedited every week, so they obviously don't receive their copy of the episodes edited from Comedy Central.


Canadian TCFers, what happened when this ep aired last night? Was it censored too?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Well - I still don't think I get the logic of airing it once and then pulling it from all forms of media. 

As far as I can tell now BOTH 200 and 201 have disappeared from iTunes and Amazon Unbox. It will be interesting to see what happens when the season 14 DVDs come out


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

TheMerk said:


> Canadian TCFers, what happened when this ep aired last night? Was it censored too?


Yes. It was the same as aired on Comedy Central.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, they didn't repeat 201 Sunday night at 11 like they usually do.. (I have a SP for South Park, but often manually reschedule to the sun 11pm rerun -- even though my SP often catches the earlier airing, I'll reschedule it so I can then do other manual recordings without having to deal with it -- yeah I should just let the Tivo do its job)

ANYWAY.. They didn't air it at 11pm Sun like usual.. But the guide data WAS updated. However, it *was* scheduled to air last night sometime, and my Tivo recorded it.. But it didn't air.. some other cartoon (not SP) did.. ARGH.


----------



## jtm913 (Nov 9, 2005)

A coworker of mine said that the closed captioning of the episode was not censored. I'm going to look at it when I get home tonight to see if that's the case.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I turned on captioning when I first watched it and the captions were all [beep].


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jtm913 said:


> A coworker of mine said that the closed captioning of the episode was not censored. I'm going to look at it when I get home tonight to see if that's the case.


I rewound to look at the captioning during the "I learned something today" scene. All bleeped.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

uh oh

people are speculating that the attempted car bombing in times square saturday may have been retaliation against South Park!

"Granted, it sounds ridiculous. But was the foiled Saturday car bombing attempt in Time Square a retaliation against Comedy Central for airing the infamous Mohammed arc on South Park? The theory, which stems from the the fact that the explosives-laden SUV was parked right next to the headquarters of Comedy Central's parent company Viacom, quickly gained popularity Sunday, with no less than a New York Congressman -- U.S. Rep. Peter King -- among those who called the connection "a possibility." Last month, a New York-based radical Muslim group threatened to kill South Park creators Matt Stone and Trey Parker over the show's depiction of Prophet Mohammed."

http://www.deadline.com/2010/05/time-square-bombs-south-park-connection/#more-37587


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

:facepalm:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> people are speculating that the attempted car bombing in times square saturday may have been retaliation against South Park!


Kinda makes sense. A stupid plot in revenge for a stupid show.

The difference being, South Park is usually stupid on purpose.


----------

